# dsl will nich

## 84R7

hi !

nachdem ich gentoo mit der gepatchten pppoe iso instaliert habe , waren die config dateien nach dem neusart ja wech :/

dan nabe ich ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4 und rp-pppoe-3.4.tar per hand instaliert

adsl-setup ging nich der wollte irgendwelche pp psachen haben

deswegen habe ich pap-seacrets und pppoe.config von hand editiert

wenn ich jez adsl-connect mache kommt :

execvp : no such file or directory

wenn ich adsl-start mache habe ich unter ifconfig nur eth0 und lo

ppp0 ist na nich 

und online bin ich auch net

das stinkt mir gewaltig  :Razz: 

eth0 hat zwar ne ip , aber ich weiß net wo /wie ich das ändern kann

gruss bart

----------

## 84R7

so habs jez gesschafft , dass ich adsl-setup ausführen kann , hab die sachen da eingetragen , dann adsl-start gemacht , immer noch kein ppp0 unter ifconfig

dann hab ich mal adsl- status gemacht und dieses kam dabei raus :

adsl-status :could not find interface to pppd pid 7090

gruss BArt

----------

## Marvin-X

 *84R7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich adsl-start mache habe ich unter ifconfig nur eth0 und lo
> 
> ppp0 ist na nich

 

Das ist auch richtig so. Eth0 ist Deine Netzwerkkarte also Netzwerkdevice 0 (Linux fängt mit 0 an zu zählen) Erst wenn Du Online gehst wird eth0 zu ppp0.

 *Quote:*   

> und online bin ich auch net
> 
> das stinkt mir gewaltig 

 

Wie willst Du online sein, wenn die Konfiguration noch nicht stimmt

 *Quote:*   

> eth0 hat zwar ne ip , aber ich weiß net wo /wie ich das ändern kann

 

Lies Dir doch mal das Installations-Howto durch, dort wird beschrieben wie ein Netzwerkdevice einzurichten ist. Im Prinzip braucht die Netzwerkkarte auch gar keine IP. Wichtig ist das Du die DNS Server Deines Providers einträgst.

Ausserdem mit Informationen wie geht nicht, kann man immer schwer was anfangen. Möglichst die Config posten und evtl. Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## Shining

hmm... die install.txt hast Du dann auch weiter gelesen?

Es stand doch alles drin. Entsprechende Pakete mit emerge installieren und dann die vorher veränderten Config-Dateien unter einer nicht.-chroot-console nach /mnt/gentoo/etc/ppp/ kopieren. Das wäre es schon gewesen.

Shining

----------

## 84R7

hi !

Marven X : mein gott bist du hilfsbereit ! so ein voll nub bin ich auch nich

Shining : hm k.a. was ich jez machen muss :/ \welche anleitung ?

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

>  *84R7 wrote:*   
> 
> wenn ich adsl-start mache habe ich unter ifconfig nur eth0 und lo
> 
> ppp0 ist na nich 
> ...

 

Er schreibt doch, dass er ein adsl-start ausgeführt hat, dann müsste er danach auch das ppp0 device sehn im ifconfig. Wenn denn die Verbindung zustande kommt..

----------

## Shining

Hi....

wenn Du kein ppp0 device hast, dann läuft auch der pppd nicht. So weit, so schlecht. 

Beim Installieren hattest Du aber schon eine Verbindung hergestell, oder?

Hast Du Dir beim Installieren auch einen neuen Kernel kompiliert? Eventuell fehlen Dir dann noch entsprechende Module. ppp_async.o   ppp_generic.o pppoe.o  sollten unter /lib/modules/..../kernel/drivers/net schon bereitliegen, damit es funktioniert.

Leider kommen bei Deinem Problem mehrere Fehlerquellen in Frage. Schau doch mal in den LOG-Dateien, was bei adsl-start denn so für Fehler ausgegeben werden. 

Beschreib doch mal kurz, wie Du gentoo jetzt genau installiert hast. Auf jedem Image befindet sich eine /install.txt. Ich bin genau nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen. Auf dem gepatchten Image stehen dort ja auch die Infos für eine PPPOE-Verbindung. Später steht auch noch was davon, dass der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, pppd und rp-pppoe zu installieren und die Config-Dateien zu kopieren. Hast Du das auch so gemacht?

Nebenbei erwähnt habe ich bei meiner Installation nicht ein einziges Mal irgendein device mit ifconfig aufgesetzt. 

Dein Kommentar zu Marven X war allerdings mehr als Überflüssig. Sowas sollte man sich doch sparen, oder? Wie soll Marven-X denn wissen, welchen Wissensstand in Bezug auf Linux Du hast?

bis dann....

Shining

----------

## 84R7

hi habe das packet pppoed installiert jez kommt folgende fehlermeldung :

link is down :could not find interface corresponding to pppd pid 4765

----------

## 84R7

hi !

es lag an der kernel configuration  :Razz: 

hatte da was vergessen  :Surprised: D

tritzdem vielen dank

----------

